# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Письмо Гуру 1992 года, актуально ли сегодня?

## Hare Krishna das

Дорогой бхакта N!

Прими мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
У меня сложилось впечатление, что ты уже все решил, кроме того, на ком именно #11.2жениться. Надеюсь, пребывание в сознании Кришны тоже входит в твои планы, поскольку в письме ты не упомянул ни о духовной жизни, ни о тех обетах, которые дал мне во время инициации.
Я не осуждаю тебя, но было бы лучше, если бы мы смогли обсудить ситуацию, прежде чем ты окончательно утвердишься в планах возвращения к жизни материалиста. Брак никогда не решит твои или чьи-либо еще проблемы. Решить проблемы ты сможешь только став сознающим Кришну человеком. Правильно налаженная семейная жизнь вероятно поможет неустроенному в жизни  брахмачари обрести стабильность и стать ответственным. Однако если ты начнешь пренебрегать сознанием Кришны, в чем тогда разница между твоей работой для содержания семьи и трудом обычного материалиста? Для того чтобы вести праведную семейную жизнь, необходима огромная решимость. Именно она отличает грихастху от грихамедхи. В том случае, если ты станешь избегать общения со святыми и забросишь духовную практику, твоя решимость испарится как дым. Поэтому будет лучше, если ты дашь мне знать, какие шаги ты предпринял для того, чтобы сохранить свою духовную жизнь.
Надеюсь, мое письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой доброжелатель,
Ниранджана Свами

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Я не вижу причин считать это письмо неактуальным. Во-первых, в нём говорится, что никакое материальное положение не решит жизненных проблем. Во-вторых, говорится о том, что грихастха должен быть очень ответственным и решительным в духовной жизни. В-третьих, поддчёркивается важность общения с садху. Эти три аспекта важны независимо от времени, места и обстоятельств. Как всегда блестящие наставления от одного из гуру ИСККОН.

----------

